# PSI dust collector



## bking0217 (Dec 1, 2010)

I need advice. I'm looking for a decent, low cost dust collection system. The two I'm considering are the Penn State lathe dust collection package (item #DCMLPAK), which has a 1.5hp mini DC (1 micron) and the dust hood for the lathe, and the Harbor Freight 2hp dust collector and installing Wynn canister. If I went with the HF DC, I would need to purchase the lathe hood seperately. I know of Harbor Freight's history of selling junk so I don't know how long it would last. Has anyone used either of these DC's?


----------



## ctubbs (Dec 1, 2010)

I have the exact setup you are describing.  I have had mine for about 5 years.  It does not run all the time, but when the shop is making dust it runs.  I have teh Wynn filter on top with plastic bag below. I built a stand over the motor to hold my trash can seperator I also built.  Cuts down on bag loading.  I also had to replace the flex hose from the blower to the collector with hard piping purchased at the local HVAC shop.  My system works well.  I would rather have a true cyclone setting outside pipen up for the whole shop but that is $XXXXX.00.  Like i said, I'm cheap and rather but tools and wood.  PM me if yo would like more data/photos.
Charles


----------



## Wildman (Dec 1, 2010)

I have HF DC w/Wynn Cannister, loud in my small shop. HP &CFM might be overrated on this DC. Works fine for my use.

 Prefer that to PSI DCMLPAK set up. Bet it is loud and I would be tripping over the unit or stepping on deflated bag moving it from lathe to bandsaw.   

Do like PSI, DC2V3 & DC2V3CF models better. Yes, would have to buy some hose, but cardboard box makes and excellent dust hood.


----------



## Fred (Dec 1, 2010)

I have the JET DC1200 with cannister and a direct pickup at the lathe right where the dust and chips are being made. I also have a pre-separation trash can just before the JET. The JET has been modified with a Thien baffle inside the lower edge of the metal ring of the collector. My cannister filter stays 95% cleaner with the Thien baffle and nothing big can come close to hitting the impellers at all.

http://www.ptreeusa.com/dustacces.htm#401 

I got mine from Woodcraft and cannot remember IF either vendor sells the lid with connectors ... so check out what is what from both places. BTW, http://www.ptreeusa.com just about always has more DC collection pieces/parts in stock than all the others combined. Be sure to use these lids on a 30 gallon metal can as the vacuum will suck in an ruin a plastic can.

I must state that the DC filter stays clean and the bag collects nothing but dust now and is being emptied about 4-5 times a year, but the per-sep can gets emptied all the time. The pre-sep is also far easier to empty and there is nothing to disconnect ... aside from just lifting the lid up.

In reference to the Harbor Freight DC. It may not be top of the line as far as metal weight goes ... but it moves a large volume of air with great ease. I bought one several weeks ago when they were on sale and had a discounted price on the Internet. I also had the good fortune of having a 20% off coupon that the store was not going to allow me to use at first. When they announced that I couldn't use the coupon I stood in the check-out line, cleared my voice and read the 'mouse print' very loudly to everyone with in hearing distance ... It stated that the coupon was in addition to any already discounted pricing. Me 1 - HF - 0 and $$$ in pocket! I actually did HF a favor as I was armed with about 25 printed coupons and had not given them to anyone. After all, I want them to stay in business a while longer.

I walked out and got several "At-a-Boys' from other customers and a few, "Way-to-Go's".

SO, I walked out of the store with a spare DC and the cost was well below $135.00. As the manager said to me, "That is well below our cost!" I told him that was not my problem and to talk to upper management. I had called corporate prior to going to the store and verified the 'mouse print just for my own protection.' 

With the discount price and combined coupon savings I bought the Wynn cannister filter that made the system a very efficient dust collector. It now sits and sucks quite proudly all that the lathe and belt sander can produce. I also protect it with a pre-sep can and Thien baffle. All the other equipment is attached to the JET set-up, table saw, planer, router, drill press, etc.

BTW, the Thien baffle is an excellent device that is so simple to make and install and it is so efficient when properly tuned. I highly recommend that you check it out ... http://www.cgallery.com/jpthien/cy.htm

Cyclone theory can be studied up on here: http://billpentz.com//woodworking/cyclone/index.cfm 

Ahhhhhh ... life as an avid dust hater is good! I still have some dust left over from before any alterations were made, so life ain't perfect ... just much, much better and my health and lungs appreciate it dearly. :biggrin:


----------



## jocat54 (Dec 1, 2010)

Brain I have the HF and really like it. I built a trash can separator and used 4" pvc to each tool (table saw-lathe-bandsaw, ect) and it works great and used the PSI remote control.

John


----------



## witz1976 (Dec 1, 2010)

I just bought the PSI DC but havn't hooked it up yet as I need to completely redesign my shop, which I will do after the xmas rush...I will post a review once I get it up and running (but it wil lbe sometime in Jan.)


----------



## TellicoTurning (Dec 2, 2010)

I have the HF 2 HP DC... If I can keep the critters from chewing up my top bag for their nest, it's a great system... supposed to be rated at 1600 CFM... I know that on a few occasions I've gotten my hand close to the intake port by the lathe and it's sucked my hand into the intake.. actually moves the intake port since it's kinda loosely suspended near the work piece... mine sits in a shed outside the shop and is piped through the wall to keep the noise down... works great for me.


----------



## Heck (Dec 18, 2010)

Hello guys,
Harbor Freight Item # 97869  2 HP industrial 5 Micro Collector is rated at 1550 CFM. 
What Diameter of suction pipe is recommended? I am looking to install 40' of piping with y connections of 4 inch with blast gates to control flow.

Respectfully,
Thank you,
Bill
Ringgold, GA


----------



## Fred (Dec 18, 2010)

40' is a heck of a run. Be danged sure/positive that ALL of your connections and seams are tight and no leaks.


----------



## aggromere (Dec 18, 2010)

That is a lot of good information.  I was getting ready to start a thread asking about dust collectors and figured I would just pile on in this one.

My shop is in my garage, I'm lucky and have a very big one.  My shop area is along one side wall with built in cabinets and work bench, about 20 long all total.  I have a central vac system in my house and the canister is mounted to the wall about 5 feet to the left of my work bench.  I have been using a vacum hose connected to the cannister and positioning it by the tool I'm using to collect the dust, but it reallly doesn't get the job done.  It can grab the big stuff, but I think it just pumps the dust back out into the garage.  I'm really sick of wearing a filter mask and was wondering about a dust collection system.

Seems to be two types.  

1.  An ambient dust collector that hangs from the ceiling like; http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=5489 and 

2.  a regular dust collector like;
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=18291.  those are just for illustration.  I don't know what I will ultimately get

Everyone seems to have supercharged their system and that information is very helpful.  but my basic questions are;

1.  Can you collect enough of the dust so you don't have to wear a mask type respirator, or will I still have to wear one?

2.  Can the kind that hangs from the ceiling remove enough dust to be helpful or is it more of a secondary type system?

3.  What type of dust collector would I need to room hose or tubing from it along the back of my workbench area and set up T joints to run hose to each of my tools (i have, a lathe, another lathe, a bench top table saw, a bench top disk sander and a sharpener.  I have a band saw on a separate table but only use it to cut big stuff to length so I wouldn't set it up on the system.

the table saw and sander are the Brynes models and have a small dust port in them, looks like 2.5 or 3 inches.  The lathes I would just put a hood over.  I would like to use stop gates so I could just have the dust collecter pulling from one tool at a time.

Can I just get a regular dust collector and the various tubes, fittings, etc. and rig it up?  Or is it more complicated than that.  Also, would it be possible to put a pre-separator to catch the big stuff in the garage and run tubing into the attic and mount the dust collector up there?  Probably be about 15 feet.

I know that is a lot and I appreciate any tips or suggestions.

Thanks.


----------



## Wildman (Dec 19, 2010)

Are you doing an in store purchase? If not take a look here:

DELTA 50-850 1-1/2-Horsepower 1200 CFM Vertical Bag Dust Collector, 115-Volt 1-Phase

http://www.amazon.com/DELTA-50-850-2-Horsepower-Vertical-Collector/dp/B0000223BE

You need to draw a plan of where you want to connect each tool. Install your trunk line and fittings. You can use combination of PVC pipe/ fittings and flex hose or go all flex hose and fittings.  You will need some reducing tube/fittings. 

Ceiling filter gets dust particles in the air you do not see! So yes is a good op!


----------



## randyrls (Dec 19, 2010)

I have a PSI dust collector.  It is about 14 years old.  Always has done well.

Need to empty the bag again soon.


----------



## Heck (Dec 19, 2010)

Fred, Thank you  I could cut to 30 ' of lenght. Do I need to increase the mail trunk pipe diameter to 5 or 6 " This is my first dust collector system install.


----------



## Fred (Dec 19, 2010)

Heck ...

To save time, space on the Forum, and excessive typing, please go to this website and read everything there that is in the listings of articles. Some of the articles will not pertain to your situation, BUT I guarantee you an *excellent education on dust collection and the dangers that exist* from not having some type of collection.

http://billpentz.com//woodworking/cyclone/index.cfm


----------



## Heck (Dec 20, 2010)

*Fred thank you for the link of dust collection!*

Fred thank you for the link of dust collection!


----------



## ctubbs (Dec 20, 2010)

+1 on Bill Pentz's site.  There should be a link to it on our front page.  It is not there, but it would be a heads up for everybody.  My 2 cents.
Charles


----------

